# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Have A Looksy. Coastal Carpet Python Size.

## Gio

I interrupted my son's gaming session today and asked him to snap a few pictures of Jewel with me.

I skipped the deck rail pictures. They are nice but eventually they all start to look the same.

I keep saying how big she's been getting even at the age of 7 but there isn't a way to gauge her length without anything for size reference.

I'm a 5' 10" specimen. I've shrunken down an inch with age and gravity, such is life.

Jewel is a whopper these days. Long and pretty thick to boot. She's quite heavy and is almost the size of the old retic.

Check these out.



We had a hard time keeping her in the frame and my ugly mug out of the frame.


Excuse the child gate in the background, we use that to contain our pit bull when we leave the house and don't want her celebrating life on the furniture.

I love this snake! No retic antics or attitude with this girl, just fun, mellow handling.


To think that Scrubs get a lot bigger than this is crazy.

----------

_67temp_ (07-24-2020),_AbsoluteApril_ (07-24-2020),_ckuhn003_ (07-23-2020),Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020),_dakski_ (07-23-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-23-2020),_GoingPostal_ (07-24-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020),_MD_Pythons_ (12-12-2021),_richardhind1972_ (07-23-2020),_RickyNY_ (07-24-2020),_Team Slytherin_ (07-23-2020),_Toad37_ (07-23-2020),_WrongPython_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

She's an impressive size Gio.
Love her markings too

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (07-23-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Bro, she's huge! And thick too!! What a gorgeous girl. I love her even more now.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020),Gio (07-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020),_RickyNY_ (07-24-2020)

----------


## Craiga 01453

You both look great Gio!!!

She's a big, beautiful girl!!! Thanks to you and your son for some awesome photos!  :Good Job:

----------

Gio (07-23-2020)

----------


## Team Slytherin

That is one big, beautiful girl!!

----------

Gio (07-23-2020)

----------


## Gio

> You both look great Gio!!!
> 
> She's a big, beautiful girl!!! Thanks to you and your son for some awesome photos!


Thanks guys.

Craig, I appreciate the nice comments. I'm not sure what's going on with my shirt in the second to last picture LOL!

I just noticed I look pregnant or like there is a pillow in my gut area not sure why as I'm fairly lean and mean for my age. 


I'll be curious to see if the Bredli gets this large. I was strongly considering givingg Jewel the old retic cage and putting Kevin in here cage.

I still expect Kev to reach a large size and possibly exceed Jewel's size but I'll have to wait on that a few years.

Maybe I'll rotate them all!

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-23-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-23-2020)

----------


## WrongPython

I love seeing pictures of people with their big, old(er) snakes! Kudos to you for raising her so well, she looks great. I wouldn't be surprised if she has a good bit of southern coastal blood in her, given her size. Maybe even a bit of diamond or inland blood as well -- the round pattern on parts of her back remind me of some of the pictures of Maugg line inlands I've seen.

Photos like this really do give a better reference for the snake's size and a better perspective of what you may be getting into. Carpets aren't the biggest snakes out there and stay a manageable size, but a mature carpet isn't exactly a small snake. Well, the non-Papuan ones, anyway! I wish coastal carpets and bredli stayed a bit smaller -- I'm a big fan of citrus tigers and stonewashed, respectively, but not so much the size that they could reach! It would be just my luck that my snake wouldn't stop growing and I'd wind up dealing with an ancient, 8 + foot juggernaut as a little old lady.  :Razz:

----------

Gio (07-24-2020)

----------


## Gio

> I love seeing pictures of people with their big, old(er) snakes! Kudos to you for raising her so well, she looks great. I wouldn't be surprised if she has a good bit of southern coastal blood in her, given her size. Maybe even a bit of diamond or inland blood as well -- the round pattern on parts of her back remind me of some of the pictures of Maugg line inlands I've seen.
> 
> Photos like this really do give a better reference for the snake's size and a better perspective of what you may be getting into. Carpets aren't the biggest snakes out there and stay a manageable size, but a mature carpet isn't exactly a small snake. Well, the non-Papuan ones, anyway! I wish coastal carpets and bredli stayed a bit smaller -- I'm a big fan of citrus tigers and stonewashed, respectively, but not so much the size that they could reach! It would be just my luck that my snake wouldn't stop growing and I'd wind up dealing with an ancient, 8 + foot juggernaut as a little old lady.


Thanks for the comments.

Jewel was purchased at an expo. The breeder called the litter coastals and was quite upfront about a possible mixture of genetics.
Her parents were large and not particularly flashy.

I sent Nick Mutton photos of Jewel and both of the parents. He obviously came to the conclusion there wasn't any way to know what she truly had in her genetics..

Nick saw coastal and thought there could be some diamond and or Jungle in the mix.

The diamond comment was based off of one of the parents and not so much what Jewel looked like at the time.

I have been on the board chatting about how big she's become, however with just pictures on the same deck rail year after year, it was time for a reference set of photos.

Even at her size, she is easy to handle and extremely docile. She's so mellow that she doesn't wrap when I carry her. I have to make sure I have a grip on her as she's slid off of me before.  

I plan to do the same photo shoot with my boa here when he's shed out.

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-24-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (07-24-2020),_jmcrook_ (07-24-2020),_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2020),_WrongPython_ (07-24-2020)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

She's beautiful! great shots too (your shirt looks fine, it's clear in the other photos it's not a gut heheh)  :Razz:

----------

Craiga 01453 (07-24-2020),Gio (06-22-2021)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

You're 1000% correct about large carpets being easy to handle Gio. My coastal and jungle are both right at 7' and I can easily handle them with one hand. I was handling my boas and carpets the other night, and while it's still a dead heat as to which is the most awesome, I had to give the carpets a slight advantage in the handling category. My boas will take more energy to handle as adults. The Olive is just as even tempered as the carpets but he requires both hands on as well. I suppose my scrub is a probably more like Wallace and some other retics. He's not as big "yet" but it's quite difficult to steer his movements and because he's very fast, somewhat defensive, and still unpredictable it takes some of the joy out of handling him.

----------

Gio (06-22-2021)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> I wish coastal carpets and bredli stayed a bit smaller -- I'm a big fan of citrus tigers and stonewashed, respectively, but not so much the size that they could reach! It would be just my luck that my snake wouldn't stop growing and I'd wind up dealing with an ancient, 8 + foot juggernaut as a little old lady.


Hello, just some food for thought....
I got my Bredli girl from Casey Cannon and he actually keeps his fairly small. I don't know that he selectively breeds for smaller animals though. 
His breeder males are only 5.5-6 feet and 800 grams or so. That actually surprised me when he told me. Obviously knowing that doesn't guarantee anything. We also discussed diet and he said he always slows them down at 2.5 years and they maintain a healthy body structure. He prefers lean and mean for a longer, healthier life. 

I didn't get into size of his breeder females, but the dam that produced Fernie was a bit over 6'. 

Just figured I'd throw that out there. But obviously you know what you'd be getting into regardless. I'm just Bredli crazy right now, hahhahahaha.

----------

Gio (06-22-2021),_jmcrook_ (07-24-2020),_WrongPython_ (07-24-2020)

----------

